# diarrhea?? blue buffalo?



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

i recently got a four month Siberian husky, his previous owners had him on benifull, but i wanted him to have better food than that. so i started him on blue buffalo wilderness puppy formula. i give him 3 cups and 3 quarters a day. the recommended is 3-4.25 cups.. i feed him 3 times a day, 8am, noon, and 6pm. he's had bad diarrhea for the past fer days. help please??


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Did you slowly transition the pup? If you switch too fast it can cause diarrhea. Normally you should start out feeding 75% old food/25% new food for a week then go 50/50 then feed 25% old food/75% new food until the old food is gone.


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

i did a day for each.. i barley had any of the food left, it was what his previous owner had given me


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I took a week to transition mine and that was too fast so she had runny poo for a few days but then they firmed up. Next time I switch foods, I'll do it over a 2 week period.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would guess transition period was a little too short for his tummy, so you would have problems there....and possibly also you may be feeding too much! I know the bags generally suggest FAR over what dogs need!

But if it where me I would want him to have a fecal done just to be sure!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

How much does your dog weigh?

Very rich food as compared to the Benifull. Could also be meals too close together and perhaps a little too much food as the mfg feeding charts are almost always a little heavy. Keep and open mind and remember it takes an average of 6 hours for a dog to digest. Try one and a quarter cups twice daily, the first at 8:00am and the second at 4:00pm and see if things get better. I know you want the best for your dog , just give this a try.

abi88 makes a very good point with need for a fecal as my pups at that young age needed worm meds more than once.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

abi88 said:


> ....and possibly also you may be feeding too much! I know the bags generally suggest FAR over what dogs need!


That's true as well. On the bag of wilderness it says I should feed my pup 3/4 cup of food even though I was feeding 1/2 cup on the grain-inclusive formula. 3/4 was way too much so I cut back down to 1/2 cup and she does better with the lower amount.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

The transition may have been too short, but I think your main problem is feeding too much. With the higher quality foods you have to feed less....I'm learning that with TOTW...I switched to it from Blue Buffalo and I tried feeding the same amount but ended up with mounds and mounds of very soft poo.  SO, now we are feeding about 30% less or so. And everybody's weight is staying the same, so I think we are good.


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

he weighs about 30 lbs. right now but im going to try feeding him a little less along with a little bit of rice to try to firm up his stool if it continues i will take him to the vet and have a fecal done but thank all of you for your help =) i appreciate it.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

kendynicole said:


> he weighs about 30 lbs. right now but im going to try feeding him a little less along with a little bit of rice to try to firm up his stool if it continues i will take him to the vet and have a fecal done but thank all of you for your help =) i appreciate it.


If I where you I would skip the rice, it is not species appropriate and will be FAR easier for you to know whats going on if he is on a limited amount of intake! NO rice, No treats(use a few kibble for that,) etc. 

Also, if he has already been to a vet most, I know both mine will, allow you to just schedule for the fecal to be run without having to see him! (So you just take a baggie of poop in, they test it and call you with results!LOL)


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks i wish it were that simple in real life you need some tests done you just take a baggie of poop in lol. It would make everything easier =) but anyways only reason i thought of the rice is because my bf had an Akita and she had really bad squirts from switching so they gave her a little bit of rice with her food he said it stopped pretty fast.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Huskies have super sensitives tummies. I can't feed blue buffalo to mine because it started a bunch of problems with her. The transitioning might have something to do with it though but might have to try another brand. Your vet might give you a probiotic for it also. Also remember huskies dont always eat a lot. And feeding three cups might be way too much. I feed mine twice a day and she is only interested in eating about two cups and is a very healthy 35-40 pound six month old puppy.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

kendynicole said:


> thanks i wish it were that simple in real life you need some tests done you just take a baggie of poop in lol. It would make everything easier =) but anyways only reason i thought of the rice is because my bf had an Akita and she had really bad squirts from switching so they gave her a little bit of rice with her food he said it stopped pretty fast.


Well if the vet already knows her then it might be, so if she has been to a vet I would call and just say "Hey I have the money now, I would like to bring in a stool sample from Ni'cko to have a fecal exam done.":wink:

and ah...well see Im more with the thought that I would rather fix the problem then use a band-aid...but to each their own!


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

he poops every 30/90 minutes and its pure brown liquid.. he was fine untill today


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep! Get a fecal done, get some fortiflora (probiotic) from your vet. That should help. Then you can try and keep him on blue if you want - I just switched all together. Had the same problem with my husky


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Niraya said:


> Yep! *Get a fecal done, get some fortiflora (probiotic) from your vet. That should help. Then you can try and keep him on blue if you want *- I just switched all together. Had the same problem with my husky



TOTALLY agree!! Some brands just dont sit well on different dog's tummies!! NOTHING sat well on my Baby Rhett's stomach...thats why we made the switch to raw!:wink:


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

i honestly think it is because we did the transition in three days.. should i get some beniful and re-do the transition or what? cause i'm worried he'll get dehydrated from going number 2 so often


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fecal and also talk to your vet about coccidia and giardia, which are protozoal parasites and don't show up in a routine fecal. They are fairly common causes of diarrhea in puppies.


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

he had solid stools 3/4 days ago. would it take effect that fast??


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Three days is really too short to do a transition. How long has he had the diarrhea? Even with a short transition the diarrhea should clear up after a few days (I may be wrong about this). 

Bella had diarrhea for two full months when i did a week long transition from he breeders puppy fod she was eating to blue that i wanted to feed her. You could buy a small bag of beneful and blue and mix them to see if it works better for him over a longer transition period though.


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

i just went to the store, and bought beneful. do you think it'd be good to do a week 3/4 beneful and 1/4 bb, and then a week of half and half, and slowly progress?


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

Its almost 1 am here lol. Im still up i got white rice and mixed a small amount into a little bit of his food. Im gonna be staying up with him for a few lol at least until i notice a more solid stool


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

kendynicole said:


> he weighs about 30 lbs. right now but im going to try feeding him a little less along with a little bit of rice to try to firm up his stool if it continues i will take him to the vet and have a fecal done but thank all of you for your help =) i appreciate it.


A fecal float is always a good idea and so is a general health checkup, however , if you have just been to the vet recently you can just collect a fresh stool sample and drop it by the vet. Try and time this when it is convenient to take the sample to the vet while fresh and you save the visit cost and just pay for the float test.


i had a similar feeding problems with my redbone pups and found I was feeding a little too much and also when I moved to 2 feedings per day it also helped. You just have to try and find what works for your dog and stick with it.,, Good Luck.


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

how much do fecals cost?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

kendynicole said:


> how much do fecals cost?


This will vary by vet. So you'll have to call yours and ask.


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

how long does it take for yogurt to work?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you taken a poop sample to the vet yet? A fecal (around here in eastern PA) costs about 30 dollars I think.

You really shouldn't be avoiding getting one done (if you haven't taken a sample in yet. If you have I apologize) as it can determine if he has any parasites in there that shouldn't be.


----------



## emilyholtane (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, i had an identical situation. I brought home my 3 month old Siberian Husky and tried to transition him from Beniful to the Buffalo Blue. he had diarrhea for a week and then he gradually became accustomed to it. Just give him some time.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

emilyholtane said:


> Wow, i had an identical situation. I brought home my 3 month old Siberian Husky and tried to transition him from Beniful to the Buffalo Blue. he had diarrhea for a week and then he gradually became accustomed to it. Just give him some time.


Not all of them do adjust though . It's just Huskies in general. They are dogs with very sensitive stomachs. Bella had Diarrhea for 2 months (with several hundred dollars in vet bills, also) from trying to transition to Blue. 

It's also better to get a fecal done and find out if he has worms or something else.


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

My pup doesnt get liquid poo, but he does have a very sensitive tummy. It takes him at least 3 weeks to adjust to new food. I agree with the fecal too.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

My husky pup has been transitioning from Purina ProPlan to Blue Wilderness puppy food and he has been having soft stools, occasionally a bit more liquid, but never puddle-y. I think our problem is we hadn't decreased the amount of food we were giving him and this food is a lot more rich. So we are now giving him 2 cups a day instead of 3, hopefully that will work and get him back to normal


----------



## kendynicole (Aug 21, 2011)

he has an appt at the vet the 6th


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

kendynicole said:


> he has an appt at the vet the 6th


That's good  hopefully the fecal doesn't come up with anything. And it may be just that he was transitioned far too quickly  and his little husky tummy couldn't take it .


----------

